# Nodwell Flextrac FN15



## Grant H

Hello to all,

I am looking for any information on my Nodwell Flextrack FN15. I would like to get any manuals or specifications that are available. I am also looking for what I call the wheel guides for the track. I need four of them. I have attached pictures if you have them and are willing to sell them please email me ghoovestol@paces-lodging.com .

Thanks for now!

Grant


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WELCOME to the forums!  Lets get you down to the Snowcat Section.  I believe you are the first with a Nordwell Flextrac!  Nice machine.  One of our members (BigAl) has contact with someone who has a machine that can press out custom track guides.  Unfortunately BigAl is on a hunting trip and is not do back in 3 weeks.  He does check in though every once and awhile.  PM him and he may get ahold of you and get you a number.


----------



## Grant H

Thank you for the info and the compliment! I will PM  BigAl now!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

What does the cat weigh?


----------



## Grant H

According to the specs on the Snopacer ( I think its the same machine)
its 4,200 lbs empty. I have the heavier OC15 rear drive and bigger tracks.


----------



## Melensdad

Hi Grant, regarding your poll, I think there may be some logical reason that some people will answer "Don't Know" to your poll.  When it comes to snow, there is "snow" and then there is "soft bottomless powder" and your machine will probably have no problems with "snow" but I don't know if it has either the tracks or the power to be a "bottomless powder" machine.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Only one way to trully find out!  What part of the country do you live in?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Never mind I see now your in N.D.  You get some great snow up there.  Have fun but have a way to get help to you if needed.  I am working on a system to where you can call for "Emergency" help.  Just regular "Help" get me unstuck and Checking in with yah.  It will also allow some one to see exactly where you are 24-7 with a visual on the computer via Yahoo maps and if you do need Emergency help when you hit the button it will call anyone you have listed via phone and internet.  It will give them your coordinates and if no one responds within an hour they will dispatch the closest Search and Rescue unit.  I should have all the info soon and will be selling the units to everyone on FF for a cheaper price that will be available nationally.  (I may need a certain amount of orders though).  I will keep everyone posted and should have some info next week.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

A local Search and Rescue group had what I think is a Nodwell:

http://www.silverstarsar.org

You may want to try contacting them for input.  They haul it out for parades and it looks to be in good condition.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Excellent advice PBinWA!  It is indeed a Nordwell Flextrack.

Now we know how Santa really gets to all those snowbound houses at night when the raindeer are grounded due to poor weather!


----------



## scooterd

Here is some pictures of a brochure that I have on the Flextrac.  I hope this works.  First time I used this camera on macro.  Couldn't get scanner to work!


----------



## scooterd

If you put your glasses on and squint a little, you can read some of it!


----------



## Grant H

Wow! I can't believe it! Thats my machine! That is totally unbelievable! Thank you so much! Do you ever get to Fargo? I will show you that machine. I would love to buy that brochure from you!


----------



## scooterd

I occasionally get down there.  Sometimes work in Moorhead and Hillsboro.  I would like to take a closer look at your FN-15.  I'll contact you next time I'm there.


----------



## Grant H

Hopefully it will be ready to go for a spin ( no pun intended) when you get here. Let me know and I owe you for that brochure so let me know what I can help you find!


----------



## Grant H

OH YA!!! The tracks are plenty wide! I had it out yesterday and drove were no man should try with no problems! Had a blast! Then I brought it back in the shop and put the bed and sun visor on it. I am going back out today. How did these toys remain such a secret? Have a great day!


----------



## Melensdad

Grant H said:


> OH YA!!! . . . Had a blast! . . . How did these toys remain such a secret? Have a great day!


Grant, that is the same thing that I thought when I had my first experience a snowcat


----------



## mtntopper

Sweet looking cat...  Do you want to trade.... Everyday out in the snow cat is a great day even when things go wrong....


----------



## Grant H

Here is a video of the finished product on you tube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbePUlQq8zA


----------



## Melensdad

I couldn't get to the video???

Then I did a YouTube search and got it.  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbePUlQq8zA"]YouTube - Grants Nodwell Snow Cat[/ame]

It was great when you finally got up over that steep berm!  Of course my Snow Trac could have done that on the first try


----------



## philbrwn

i have a fn15  and am looking for  the 8 tooth drive sproket up min northern alberta canada and yes it will stay on top most snow also would like to get another-phil


----------



## SIMONALLEN

What would the diameter of the hole be for the hub?


----------



## philbrwn

i made a mistake it is a 9 tooth sproket the hub size is 5 inch and 6 bolts hold the hub on spacing of cleats is 5 inch


----------

